# Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations



## holdaer (Jan 25, 2019)

It's official, HGVC is coming to MAUI!!!

This link will take you to the article with an artist rendering of the resort.  I'm really looking forward to this resort!

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...Grand-Vacations-Expand-Hawaii-Portfolio-Offer


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah!! 
Hopefully the point requirements won’t be over the top.


Related article previously posted


rabmsn said:


> Extension OK’d for old Maui Lu project
> http://www.mauinews.com/news/local-news/2018/12/extension-okd-for-old-maui-lu-project/


----------



## GregT (Jan 25, 2019)

That’s great news!! Love HGVC!   Welcome to Maui!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dayooper (Jan 25, 2019)

Sweet! This is awesome! I so happy they aren't just making everything bHC and giving us regular HGVC members great new places.


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice location! I worry a bit about the man made beaches...but something is better than nothing!


----------



## Tazzik (Jan 25, 2019)

That's great.  I've never been to Maui yet, so it's definitely on my list.  I know it's just an artist rendering, but the "super pool" area looks amazing and the beach area looks fairly small.  Since my kids seem to prefer pool to beach, it might work out fine for us.  I just hope the beach doesn't feel too crowded, since my wife would still want to relax down there.  Regardless, I'm thrilled that they finally got through the approval process!


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jan 25, 2019)

I agree.  We visit the GW about once a year and although they have a great pool, I spend most of time out in the ocean.  It looks like this beach area will only be used by HGV guests, although all beaches in Hawaii are open to the public.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 25, 2019)

Seems kinda far away, but then again we stayed on Ka'anapali beach at the Marriott last time, which was an excellent location, albeit a tad far from the OGG airport.  Kihei is closer (I think it took us almost 2 hours to drive from the OGG to Lahaina due to traffic).

But better than nothing since there's only one "decent" RCI option for us HGVC folks currently for Maui.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jan 25, 2019)

I hate going to Ka'anapali because it's crowded.  My sister lives in Lahaina, so we usually drive out there from Wailea twice each trip.  The traffic is bad, but getting better.  I really like the Kihei area.  It's easy to get to, laid back and not as crowded.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2019)

hurnik said:


> But better than nothing since there's only one "decent" RCI option for us HGVC folks currently for Maui.



Which resort are you referring to?

+1 I am very happy there is an HGVC option on Maui. We own at Westin Kaanapali and were considering buying another resale unit to extend our stays, but now we can stay here to extend our future WKORVN visits at a significantly lower MF than Westin/Marriott for similar quality. Plus Kihei will provide more island variety to the vacation.

I would much rather buy more HGVC points than add to our Vistana portfolio because I don't trust Marriott to not tinker with the StarOption system and devalue the benefits. Plus HGVC runs a tight ship so MF run about $1000 - $1500 lower than MVC/Westin - that can really add up over time.

Love the HGVC system and how it is expanding aggressively to add value to members (albeit at high point values) while MVC is mired in untangling the hairballs associated with the Vistana and Hyatt acquisitions.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

So, it looks like this is the same location that has been in play for years now, what used to be the Maui Lu resort.  We'll be on Maui in March and will drive by that location numerous times.  It will be interesting to see if there is any signage, or any indication of activity.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2019)

@Luanne when you visit can you see if the property completely flat? or do you think the units in the back will be elevated on a hill with a view of the ocean?


----------



## dayooper (Jan 25, 2019)

I started a poll back in August on where you would like HGVC to expand to. Maui/Kauai had the most votes while Barbados was right up there as well. HGVC seems to be doing a decent job of picking places that it's members would like to go. Now if we could just get some resorts in France, Whistler and the Bahamas, we would be all set!

Tug Poll


----------



## brp (Jan 25, 2019)

This is great news! It has been discussed before, but seemed to go on hold.

Despite the crowds, I actually do like Ka'anapali- morning runs there (before the people show up ) are great.

However, Kihei has both Sansei Sushi and Maui Brewing Company 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2019)

brp said:


> However, Kihei has both Sansei Sushi and Maui Brewing Company
> 
> Cheers.



Many years ago I recall there was a store in Kihei that sold some of the original Maui BBQ ribs. Never been back because of traffic from Lahaina. Don't know if it still exists, but would love to pick up some of those ribs and BBQ them at the resort. Yum!


----------



## Pathways (Jan 25, 2019)

Luanne said:


> So, it looks like this is the same location that has been in play for years now, what used to be the Maui Lu resort.  We'll be on Maui in March and will drive by that location numerous times.  It will be interesting to see if there is any signage, or any indication of activity.



Last week the property was surrounded with 8 ft chain link fence with the green privacy fabric attached.  Some noise in the east part of the property appeared to be coming from excavating type equipment.

I like the way the 'artists rendering' really minimizes the road between the resort and the beachfront.  You can't say they are hiding it altogether, as they even drew in two cars on the rd.


----------



## Shmiddy (Jan 25, 2019)

http://www.mauinews.com/news/local-news/2018/12/extension-okd-for-old-maui-lu-project/

I'll believe it when I see it - they've been saying there will be an HGVC resort on Maui for years. The Maui Lu site has been an empty lot for years and now they've been granted a seven year extension for construction - some quotes frpm the developer

_"Well we know we can’t complete the project by February of 2020,” said Will Beaton, development manager and representative for project owner Kupono Partners. “It is virtually impossible, and we felt it would be irresponsible to come in later to request an extension when we know now that we need until 2027 to complete the project in three phases.”

The estimated opening date of the project’s first phase is December 2020. It would include four timeshare buildings with 131 units, as well as all the support buildings on site, including the clubhouse, pool, operations building, beach club and off-site improvements.

The second phase of four buildings with 149 units is expected to start construction in September 2022 and open by August 2024. The third phase of four buildings with 108 units is expected to start construction in November 2025 and open by July 2027.
_​Last rumor was that the Grand Wailea was going to be the site since it was sold to Blackstone - HGVC wanted a beach front resort and the Maui Lu site is not since it has the road in between. If you are buying in so that you can have access to a Maui property - think twice, no three times.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 25, 2019)

I’ll save my excitement for the day they actually begin selling Maui units, otherwise it’s still all talk. 

I suspect this will be popular enough that if you really want to stay on Maui regularly, it will be best to own on Maui.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2019)

It sounds like this will develop slowly similar to Ocean Tower with only 131 units in phase I. These units will retail north of $100k so hope there will be plenty of availability for the rest of us until it gets sold out.   At these prices, most buyers will finance so it could take many years before these get paid off and we see reasonable resale prices emerge.


----------



## brp (Jan 25, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> I suspect this will be popular enough that if you really want to stay on Maui regularly, it will be best to own on Maui.



Nah. Nobody goes to Maui anymore. It's too crowded...

Cheers.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 25, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Which resort are you referring to?
> 
> +1 I am very happy there is an HGVC option on Maui. We own an EOY at Westin Kaanapali and were considering buying another resale unit to extend our stays, but now we can stay here to extend our WKORVN visit for 2021 at a significantly lower MF than Westin/Marriott for similar quality. Plus Kihei will provide more island variety to the vacation.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't count on a $1500 maintenance fee for a Maui location since the property tax per unit adds about a grand.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Luanne when you visit can you see if the property completely flat? or do you think the units in the back will be elevated on a hill with a view of the ocean?


There is a slight elevation.  I have no idea if that elevation will be kept or if they will level it off.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

brp said:


> Nah. Nobody goes to Maui anymore. It's too crowded...
> 
> Cheers.


Good. Stay away.  We still go there.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Last week the property was surrounded with 8 ft chain link fence with the green privacy fabric attached.  Some noise in the east part of the property appeared to be coming from excavating type equipment.
> 
> I like the way the 'artists rendering' really minimizes the road between the resort and the beachfront.  You can't say they are hiding it altogether, as they even drew in two cars on the rd.


The property has been surrounded with a fence for quite a few years, if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I wouldn't count on a $1500 maintenance fee for a Maui location since the property tax per unit adds about a grand.



I was referring to trading in with lower MF/club point Vegas property. 

For owning in Hawaii, the MF for HGVC still run about $1000 to $1500 less in Hawaii on Oahu and BI.  Kaanapali Westins and Marriotts run in the $2400 - $2900 for 2 bdrms. It is possible that Maui County will levy significant developer fees and tax the he** out of owners similar to the Kaanapali timeshares, since they have a history of being timeshare unfriendly.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 25, 2019)

Beach is already like that now, with a sort of stone retaining wall for most of the frontage.  Well looks like they got there funding back again.  We did catch it earlier this year that they extended the build date.   So this is the same location and design that was previously announced and approved by Maui counsel.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 25, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Which resort are you referring to?
> 
> +1 I am very happy there is an HGVC option on Maui. We own an EOY at Westin Kaanapali and were considering buying another resale unit to extend our stays, but now we can stay here to extend our WKORVN visit for 2021 at a significantly lower MF than Westin/Marriott for similar quality. Plus Kihei will provide more island variety to the vacation.
> 
> ...



There's only 2 Gold Crown resorts in Lahaina (near Ka'anapali) that i see via the HGVC portal:
Sands of Kahana Vacation Club
and
Ka'anapali Beach Club

The latter seems to be plagued with moldy smelling rooms, etc. as I believe it used to be an Embassy Suites or something and is in serious need of a rehab.

Granted, I've not stayed at either.  Westin would be far superior from what I've read.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2019)

@hurnik I agree these are a half star or more down in quality from HGVC, Westin or Marriott so it is hard to justify using expensive HGVC points to trade. I read that Sands of Kohana doesn't have air conditioning which would be uncomfortable in summer. I also considered Maui Hill in Kihei which seemed nice but still not quite HGVC quality. I believe it is located inland so you may have a very long walk to the beach


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @hurnik I agree these are a half star or more down in quality from HGVC, Westin or Marriott so it is hard to justify using expensive HGVC points to trade. I also considered Maui Hill in Kihei which seemed nice but still not quite HGVC quality. I believe it is located inland so you may have a very long walk to the beach


We own at Mauil Hill.  We love it. But I'm sure it's not up to the standards of some HGVC (or others like them) owners. 

P.S.  Maui Hill is NOT inland. The resort is across the street from the beach and on on incline so that many of the units have an ocean view.  Units are large, comfortable, and to us it feels like home.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 25, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I was referring to trading in with lower MF/club point Vegas property.
> 
> For owning in Hawaii, the MF for HGVC still run about $1000 to $1500 less in Hawaii on Oahu and BI.  Kaanapali Westins and Marriotts run in the $2400 - $2900 for 2 bdrms. It is possible that Maui County will levy significant developer fees and tax the he** out of owners similar to the Kaanapali timeshares, since they have a history of being timeshare unfriendly when it comes to taxes.



My guess is Grand Islander style point levels so that 7000 point Vegas unit won't go very far.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> My guess is Grand Islander style point levels so that 7000 point Vegas unit won't go very far.



Agree, but can borrow/bank points. If that's not enough, could buy another resale low MF/pt unit for a fraction compared to buying Maui retail.

OR trade into Maui Hill or KBC via RCI. (It's nice to have more options.)


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 25, 2019)

hurnik said:


> There's only 2 Gold Crown resorts in Lahaina (near Ka'anapali) that i see via the HGVC portal:
> Sands of Kahana Vacation Club
> and
> Ka'anapali Beach Club
> ...



I often wonder how rumors like smelly moldy rooms get started.

We’ve stayed at KBC and several DRI managed resorts over the years. Perhaps when Sunterra managed the property there were issues. The 2 times we stayed there the rooms were fine. The first before the refurbishement, the second time afterwards.

Here’s a photo album from 2015. Maybe not HGVC quality but far from smelly or moldy.

https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-Kaanapali-Beach-Club-March/

And from 2013 https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-Kaanapali-Beach-Club-April/


----------



## hurnik (Jan 25, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> I often wonder how rumors like smelly moldy rooms get started.
> 
> We’ve stayed at KBC and several DRI managed resorts over the years. Perhaps when Sunterra managed the property there were issues. The 2 times we stayed there the rooms were fine. The first before the refurbishement, the second time afterwards.
> 
> ...



Reviews on Trip Advisor as well as the Trip Advisor travel forums.

Yelp reviews.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 25, 2019)

Thats great news!  I also expect high point requirements, but i still excited.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 25, 2019)

Here’s the thread from the initial 2014 HGVC announcement before the property got put on hold. I’m happy to see it back on track.  

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-hilton-timeshare-planned-for-maui.217600/


----------



## Remy (Jan 25, 2019)

Is that a street running between the beach/pool and the resort buildings?

I'm headed to Maui in June to spend a week at the Hyatt there. I'll have to check out the construction.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

Remy said:


> Is that a street running between the beach/pool and the resort buildings?
> 
> I'm headed to Maui in June to spend a week at the Hyatt there. I'll have to check out the construction.


Yes.  The beach is across the street from the resort property.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 25, 2019)

Remy said:


> Is that a street running between the beach/pool and the resort buildings?
> 
> I'm headed to Maui in June to spend a week at the Hyatt there. I'll have to check out the construction.



Have fun and take some pictures for the thread below.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 25, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Reviews on Trip Advisor as well as the Trip Advisor travel forums.
> 
> Yelp reviews.



That’s why I pay little attention to TripAdvisor or Yelp when it comes to timeshares. You even have to take the restaurant reviews with a grain of salt.

HGVC resorts on the big island had there TripAdvisor rating dinged by people ticked off because they stopped feeding the feral cats. They hadn’t stayed there but gave the resort 1 star ratings because they stopped feeding the cats...... and tripadvisor let the reviews stand.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 26, 2019)

Just a heads up for those who don’t know.....

Kihei sometimes gets flooded when it rains - http://mauinow.com/tag/kihei-flood/

Maui Lu resort is located at 575 S Kihei Rd, Kihei, HI 96753.

From “*Ask the Mayor: Does Anyone in the County Have Flood Information for Kīhei?**” *at mauinow.com (March 2017)
_*Q:* With all the flooding in Kīhei last week, I’m worried that my home might also be affected by future rainstorms. I know the water often rushes downslope along the gulches from Upcountry, and want to see if my property might be in danger. Does anyone in the county have this information?

*A:* You can view FEMA flood maps online to see if your property is in or near a flood zone. Most old-timers like myself would also like to state the obvious: Kīhei was—and still is—a wetland.

However, due to the beautiful beaches and normally sunny weather over the years, we conveniently forgot about the marsh areas and water birds that call South Maui home. 

It should come as no surprise that from time to time we are faced with flooding in low-lying areas, and that flood control projects will continue to be an expensive and needed fact of life.
_​
*Special report: Kihei underwater (2011) - *http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/14702361/special-report-kihei-underwater/

*PERPETUAL FLOODING AT SECTION OF SOUTH KIHEI ROAD CAUSES DETERIORATION (2018) - *https://gokihei.org/environment/per...tion-of-south-kihei-road-causes-deterioration


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Just a heads up for those who don’t know.....
> 
> Kihei sometimes gets flooded when it rains - http://mauinow.com/tag/kihei-flood/
> 
> ...


Yes, I have seen the roads flood in Kihei.  They really weren't built to withstand a lot of water. That said, Kihei is on the dryer side of the island and it doesn't rain often.  

South Kihei Road (mentioned in the 2018 article) is at the other end of Kihei from where the HGVC resort will be.  Our home resort Maui Hill is kind of at the end of South Kihei Road.  There was some flooding when we were there March 2018, but nothing that ever impacted us.  Maui Hill is built up, off the road.  Maui Lu is on an incline.  Not saying the possible flooding won't impact this new resort.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 26, 2019)

I imagine that since this is a new build that they would factor this into the excavation and drainage system plans.  They may even excavate to build up the foundation levels of the buildings and build on top of that. This would provide a slightly better OV too.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 26, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Yes, I have seen the roads flood in Kihei.  They really weren't built to withstand a lot of water. That said, Kihei is on the dryer side of the island and it doesn't rain often.
> 
> South Kihei Road (mentioned in the 2018 article) is at the other end of Kihei from where the HGVC resort will be.  Our home resort Maui Hill is kind of at the end of South Kihei Road.  There was some flooding when we were there March 2018, but nothing that ever impacted us.  Maui Hill is built up, off the road.  Maui Lu is on an incline.  Not saying the possible flooding won't impact this new resort.



The subtitle from the 2018 article states “*ROAD* *FRONTING* *MAUI* *LU* *RESORT* FINALLY GIVES OUT DUE TO NEAR CONSTANT FLOODING CONDITION AS KULANIHAKOI RIVER CONDITION WORSENS ANNUALLY “

I’ve added a map of the streets near the old Maui Lu resort (it’s location #20 on the map).

Here are other references to the flooding near the Maui Lu area.
“*South Maui residents object to bridge project*
*Residents say project won’t stop flooding, offer alternative idea” (2019)*
_.....Residents in the Kalepolepo area next to the old Maui Lu Resort said flooding occurs often during heavy rain with the culverts overwhelmed by floodwaters and question whether the proposed project will remedy the problem...._​*“7 Rescued From Kīhei Flash Flood, Motorists Stranded” (2017)*
_....Firefighters initially responded for a female being swept away in her vehicle by flood waters and were trying to locate her when crews came upon three other vehicles that were stranded or stalled in deep water along South Kīhei Road.

Wailea firefighters rescued a female in a Mini Cooper, and a male and female from a 4-door sedan whose vehicles stalled in high running flood water on South Kīhei Road, just north of Kaonoulu Street.

Four other individuals were found stranded on a bridge by fast flowing stream water just south of Kaonoulu Street. Two were in a car and two were pedestrians standing on the bridge outside the vehicle.

Maui Fire Services Chief Edward Taomoto said stream water a few feet deep was rushing over South Kīhei Road on both sides of the bridge. The stranded individuals decided to stay put and wait for the water to recede rather than chance crossing the gushing stream...._​_

_


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2019)

@alwaysonvac Sorry, I was under the mistaken impression the the property where Maui Lu sits was North Kihei Rd.  My mistake.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 26, 2019)

Luanne said:


> @alwaysonvac Sorry, I was under the mistaken impression the the property where Maui Lu sits was North Kihei Rd.  My mistake.


 No problem


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 26, 2019)

In one of the stories I read it did mention drainage issues on the property,  Just due south of the property is also a park with drainage areas in it as well.  I will look for the article and post what text I saw.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 26, 2019)

This article previously posted also mentions "She explained that the site has drainage issues".

http://www.mauinews.com/news/local-news/2018/12/extension-okd-for-old-maui-lu-project/

Based on other postings, it seems if it is going to flood it is going to do it in Kulanihakoi Gulch area.  But if the properties to the south are not flooding just the lower lying land that HGVC has just bought, I am sure this there are plans to re-mediate this for the property, but that means less space for more water to go.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 26, 2019)

Well now that we’ve trashed the beach, road, and drainage I feel much better about not wanting to buy or use my points here if it ever gets built. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 26, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Well now that we’ve trashed the beach, road, and drainage I feel much better about not wanting to buy or use my points here if it ever gets built.



Lol, well hopefully they will address each of these issues as much as they can.

Honestly, flooding and drainage issues can occur at any time on any of the Hawaiian Islands. It’s just that this area is known for it and folks just need to be aware and take precautions .

http://www.prh.noaa.gov/hnl/pages/weather_hazards_stats.pdf


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 26, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Well now that we’ve trashed the beach, road, and drainage I feel much better about not wanting to buy or use my points here if it ever gets built.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



LoL I guess I will have to suffer and stay there since no one else wants to go.  What's that saying? "Still better than the best day working..."


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 26, 2019)

This is basically the google maps image of the resort.  The drainage gulch it to the right.  I've included the beach area with the retaining walls. the broad sand area is in front of the gulch.   Note googlemaps has the gulch in the wrong place it is farther to the right.


----------



## rabmsn (Jan 26, 2019)

Here's a new article just posted today: http://www.mauinews.com/news/local-...e-on-maui-lu-site-set-for-completion-in-2021/


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 27, 2019)

Was wondering how Hilton intends to 'capture' people to do timeshare tours of this property.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 27, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> Was wondering how Hilton intends to 'capture' people to do timeshare tours of this property.


While they are at other properties such as Oahu and BI.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 27, 2019)

GT75 said:


> While they are at other properties such as Oahu and BI.



I’m sure they will offer some sort of incentive for people to stay there. VIP package or the like.


----------



## brp (Jan 27, 2019)

GT75 said:


> While they are at other properties such as Oahu and BI.



Right. "You seem to like visiting Hawai'i. Have you heard about our new property on Maui?"
"Cool. Is it in that popular part...uh...Ka'anapali?"
"No, it's in an even better location. And priced accordingly, of course...check it out!"

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 27, 2019)

I am sure that they will also market this to their Japanese base and at at their kiosk at Narita airport.

Will have to get a VIP or bounceback offer in 2020 for this. A stay would be well worth sitting through the presentation plus I wouldn't mind learning more about it.


----------



## rabmsn (Jan 28, 2019)

The news keeps coming: https://mauinow.com/2019/01/28/27-acre-maui-bay-villas-first-phase-underway-at-former-maui-lu-site/

Be sure to scroll down and read all the comments from locals.


----------



## brp (Jan 28, 2019)

rabmsn said:


> The news keeps coming: https://mauinow.com/2019/01/28/27-acre-maui-bay-villas-first-phase-underway-at-former-maui-lu-site/
> 
> Be sure to scroll down and read all the comments from locals.



Some seriously unhappy people, to be sure. Of course, I agree with them to some extent and sure hope it doesn't end up looking like Waikiki. That would truly be disappointing.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 28, 2019)

brp said:


> Some seriously unhappy people, to be sure. Of course, I agree with them to some extent and sure hope it doesn't end up looking like Waikiki. That would truly be disappointing.
> 
> Cheers.



Many locals in Maui are never happy about any development that is not community minded.  They have already taxed the hell out of timeshares in Maui because nobody that pays those taxes gets to vote it down.  They do not want tourists.  Yet a large portion of Hawaii, especially Maui's economy is based on tourism.  It is like the dog biting that hand that feeds you.


----------



## brp (Jan 28, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Many locals in Maui are never happy about any development that is not community minded.  They have already taxed the hell out of timeshares in Maui because nobody that pays those taxes gets to vote it down.  They do not want tourists.  Yet a large portion of Hawaii, especially Maui's economy is based on tourism.  It is like the dog biting that hand that feeds you.



Oh, I know. It's not at all unexpected. But I can appreciate the disillusionment of the locals for what is (as several of them said) a rich persons' luxury timeshare.

Cheers.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 31, 2019)

holdaer said:


> It's official, HGVC is coming to MAUI!!!



I had to double check the date of this post to make sure somebody wasn’t reviving an old thread.


----------



## csodjd (Feb 1, 2019)

Remy said:


> Is that a street running between the beach/pool and the resort buildings?
> 
> I'm headed to Maui in June to spend a week at the Hyatt there. I'll have to check out the construction.


I'll be at the Marriott there in late June also. Happy to hear Hilton may finally have something in Maui, but I'm having a hard time imagining that location being comparable to my 2-bedroom oceanfront at the Marriott. Plus, you can buy a 2-bedroom OF at the Marriott for about $32k on the secondary market. If a Hilton is ~100k, again... hard to see how that works out.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 1, 2019)

csodjd said:


> I'll be at the Marriott there in late June also. Happy to hear Hilton may finally have something in Maui, but I'm having a hard time imagining that location being comparable to my 2-bedroom oceanfront at the Marriott. *Plus, you can buy a 2-bedroom OF at the Marriott for about $32k on the secondary market. If a Hilton is ~100k, again... hard to see how that works out.*


Comparing resale to retail pricing is an apples to oranges comparison.  I'm quite sure within a year after it opens we will see 2BR resales for way, way less than $32K.

Kurt


----------



## csodjd (Feb 1, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Comparing resale to retail pricing is an apples to oranges comparison.  I'm quite sure within a year after it opens we will see 2BR resales for way, way less than $32K.
> 
> Kurt


Perhaps. But if Hilton Hawaiian Village is any example, probably not. Prices there, from Hilton, are roughly 3X what they are resale (Redweek), and, unlike Marriott, there's no difference (no "enrolling"). Same points, etc. And since the Hilton-Maui is a 3-phase development not completed until 2027, buying a homeweek there may be quite pricey for a while.


----------



## Hsahota1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Wonder if the booking window will be similar to Grand Islander?


----------



## GT75 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hsahota1 said:


> Wonder if the booking window will be similar to Grand Islander?



I would expect that to be the case (but I will be happy if they don't).


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 2, 2019)

I think the 6 vs 9 month booking window is irrelevent for those of us that plan and reserve when it opens.  Availability occurs because owners there dont make home resort booking or there is excess HGVC owned inventory that is not rented or deposited in RCI.

IMO the 60/45 day window is the restrictive one that affects club opportunity the most.  That hasn’t come to Hawaii yet, but may if the new Waikiki property is to be a Residence.

I’m sure this will be a high point resort like KL/GW/GI.  It will be interesting to see if they make one of the phases lower point or mixed like KL.  KL may become a one off resort in that respect.

There should always be plenty of the high point units available in Hawaii, I know mine will because I’ll never book it.  I will always stretch the points by taking a lower point unit. 

Listen to me, I sound like it may actually be built in my lifetime, lol.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 2, 2019)

csodjd said:


> I'll be at the Marriott there in late June also. Happy to hear Hilton may finally have something in Maui, but I'm having a hard time imagining that location being comparable to my 2-bedroom oceanfront at the Marriott. Plus, you can buy a 2-bedroom OF at the Marriott for about $32k on the secondary market. If a Hilton is ~100k, again... hard to see how that works out.



I don't expect the resort to have views comparable to your Marriott OF (or Westin WKORV OF) because it is across the road instead of directly on the beach. But it will be good OVs.  I imagine that the developer retail prices will be in the same comparable ballpark.

However, if you trade your existing HGVC points (plus buy another inexpensive resale with low MF/pt to meet the high pt requirements) to trade in during club season, I expect that will be a MUCH better deal than paying $32k for a resale MOC OF.

We were considering buying another week to add to our WKORVN, but I now view MBV as a more economical way to stretch our WKORVN week on Maui to a longer stay.  Sure, we need to move resorts and there is the difference of OV vs. OF. However this raises the question as to whether this is "good enough" for saving $22k+ ($32k MOC minus $10k HGVC resale) on another MOC or WKORV resale purchase - it becomes a personal preference of view, location, and discretionary budget as to whether an extra $22k+ is worth it.

We still get our OF beachfront week at WKORVN, then can get another week at MBV, a comparable quality resort, (but not OF).  We are not burdened with a high Maui MOC or WKORV MF of $2500 - $3200 per week and could save more than half of that annually with the right HGVC resale unit.

Of course, this strategy assumes decent club window and unit availability. It probably won't work during event weeks and July/Aug.  However, the high point values will keep many people opting for BI or Oahu and reduce demand.

If this HGVC strategy doesn't work, we can always pick up a resale WKORV or MOC OF which, to your point, is much more cost effective than retail.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2019)

Shmiddy said:


> Any chance that this thread can return to the orginal conversation about the Maui property? Maybe you all should take this outside.



DONE - the Aloha/Tourism debate has been moved to the Hawaii forum.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 11, 2019)

Just bringing drone video back to this thread



alwysonvac said:


> Came across an Aerial video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 11, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Just bringing drone video back to this thread



Thanks for sharing the drone footage  Kind of surprising how much open space was around the old resort.

I am sure the new HGV resort will be nice, even if roads make it a bit more urban than some of the other resorts.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Feb 11, 2019)

That road running through the resort looks fairly busy.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 11, 2019)

MikeinSoCal said:


> That road running through the resort looks fairly busy.


It's the main road through Kihei.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 14, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Many years ago I recall there was a store in Kihei that sold some of the original Maui BBQ ribs. Never been back because of traffic from Lahaina. Don't know if it still exists, but would love to pick up some of those ribs and BBQ them at the resort. Yum!


That was Azeka's Market in Kihei that sold the Maui ribs. We also used to get them and bbq them where we were staying, going back to the 80's...Azeka's closed a few years ago though. Don't know if another market started selling their own version..should have..they were very popular.


----------



## rabmsn (Feb 14, 2019)

The Azeka Shopping Center, 1279 S Kihei Rd, Kihei, HI 96753, obviously has retained use of the name.  Nearby is the more modern Times Supermarket, 1310 S Kihei Rd, Kihei, HI 96753.  That might be the best place to check for the ribs.  We've been traveling to Maui since the mid-80s.  So much has changed.  I lust for the old Kihei town feel.


----------



## rabmsn (Feb 14, 2019)

And then, there is this article to read: https://amauiblog.com/remember-the-famous-azeka-ribs-on-maui/


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Feb 14, 2019)

GeorgeJ. said:


> That was Azeka's Market in Kihei that sold the Maui ribs. We also used to get them and bbq them where we were staying, going back to the 80's...Azeka's closed a few years ago though. Don't know if another market started selling their own version..should have..they were very popular.


You can still buy their sauce: https://www.azekasauce.com/


----------



## Luanne (Feb 14, 2019)

GeorgeJ. said:


> That was Azeka's Market in Kihei that sold the Maui ribs. We also used to get them and bbq them where we were staying, going back to the 80's...Azeka's closed a few years ago though. Don't know if another market started selling their own version..should have..they were very popular.


We LOVED those ribs!  Haven't been able to find anything close.


----------



## rabmsn (Jul 30, 2019)

From Today's "The Maui News:" Dust Fencing Going Up...


----------



## rabmsn (Aug 17, 2019)

From Today's "The Maui News:" Concerns over timeshare project aired


----------



## HGVC Lover (Aug 18, 2019)

This could definitely get interesting.....if the Hawaiians want to stop the project they certainly can be successful....they definitely know how to pursue issues that can delay it....there was a 50 unit condo building just approved for Alii Drive in Kona that has now been sidelined not to mention TMT.....


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 19, 2019)

HGVC Lover said:


> This could definitely get interesting.....if the Hawaiians want to stop the project they certainly can be successful....they definitely know how to pursue issues that can delay it....there was a 50 unit condo building just approved for Alii Drive in Kona that has now been sidelined not to mention TMT.....



The fact the HGVC has already started construction and is moving dirt does reduce the options that opponents might have. The best time to stop something is before the final permitting process because, once dirt starts getting moved, it becomes much more difficult to stop.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 19, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> The fact the HGVC has already started construction and is moving dirt does reduce the options that opponents might have. The best time to stop something is before the final permitting process because, once dirt starts getting moved, it becomes much more difficult to stop.


Maybe I mis-read the article but it sounded like they didn't discover the bone fragments until after the moving of the dirt had started.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 19, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Maybe I mis-read the article but it sounded like they didn't discover the bone fragments until after the moving of the dirt had started.


This was already a resort that had fallen in to disrepair, its not like it was vacant land that had never been developed.  

The bones were found along the property line at the fence, may not even be that old.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HGVC Lover (Aug 19, 2019)

Having lived in Hawaii for many years if the locals do not want it built even after it has been started they have many ways to delay or stop it.  Just the fact Hilton is having to have meetings NOW indicates that there is a possibility things may change or there is something in the wind that might not be good for HGVC....I would expect some delays from what was in the article....


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 19, 2019)

In Calif. if ancient bones are found, they will work with the native population representatives and with the proper rituals will move them to a designated burial ground off property. This happens frequently. Causes delays but is not a showstopper. I expect HI would be similar.

Local opposition is difficult to determine. Is it a bunch on NIMBYs adjacent to the property? or is there more broad based oppo?  The land and beach was zoned for a resort previously so it may be difficult to fight based on existing landowner rights.  Will it create delays? Probably but developers are accustomed to such issues. HGVC works with Honolulu and NYC to build new projects which are very restrictive municipalities.

OTOH Maui County hates timeshares. They placed punitive taxes on timeshares which the Westins (WKORVN and WKORV) fought and won a few years ago. The case is now in appeals court.


----------



## klpca (Aug 19, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> In Calif. if ancient bones are found, they will work with the native population representatives and with the proper rituals will move them to a designated burial ground off property. This happens frequently. Causes delays but is not a showstopper. I expect HI would be similar.
> 
> Local opposition is difficult to determine. Is it a bunch on NIMBYs adjacent to the property? or is there more broad based oppo?  The land and beach was zoned for a resort previously so it may be difficult to fight based on existing landowner rights.  Will it create delays? Probably but developers are accustomed to such issues. HGVC works with Honolulu and NYC to build new projects which are very restrictive municipalities.
> 
> OTOH Maui County hates timeshares. They placed punitive taxes on timeshares which the Westins (WKORVN and WKORV) fought and won a few years ago. The case is now in appeals court.


While I hear what you are saying, it can be very different in Hawaii. (My uncle is heavily involved on the Hawaiian side in similar issues on the Big Island- can't say much more - so I hear the other side's position in great detail). This goes far deeper than nimby's, unfortunately, for Hilton. Only time will tell. Judging by the last line in the article, the other side seems amenable to reaching a compromise, _“If they stick to that ordered use from the previous owner, we should be OK,” Kalanikau said. _ but this quoted portion indicates that it will not be without further discussion: 
_"Everyone’s not liking that project,” said Vernon Kalanikau, the po’o representative of ‘Aha Moku ‘O Kula Kai Council, one of a dozen regional councils that provide advisory input to state, county and community organizations based on native cultural environmental management practices.

“That timeshare thing, what we going get out of it? What we going benefit from? Maybe jobs. What the community get out of it, what the kanaka get out of it?” he asked._


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2019)

We are heading to Kihei this afternoon and plan to drive by the area.  

I don't think I could take another day of heat in our unit at Hono Koa.  Why oh why do we go when it's this hot?  All five of the sliding windows (floor to ceiling) face west.  When we got back from dinner yesterday, the bedroom was 93 degrees.  No AC at Hono Koa, just 7 fans.  It's ridiculously hot this entire week.  Glad we are moving to Westin Nanea on Friday. 

We may just spend a little more time in the car than usual.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 19, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Maybe I mis-read the article but it sounded like they didn't discover the bone fragments until after the moving of the dirt had started.





HGVC Lover said:


> Having lived in Hawaii for many years if the locals do not want it built even after it has been started they have many ways to delay or stop it.  Just the fact Hilton is having to have meetings NOW indicates that there is a possibility things may change or there is something in the wind that might not be good for HGVC....I would expect some delays from what was in the article....





klpca said:


> While I hear what you are saying, it can be very different in Hawaii. (My uncle is heavily involved on the Hawaiian side in similar issues on the Big Island- can't say much more - so I hear the other side's position in great detail). This goes far deeper than nimby's, unfortunately, for Hilton. Only time will tell. Judging by the last line in the article, the other side seems amenable to reaching a compromise, _“If they stick to that ordered use from the previous owner, we should be OK,” Kalanikau said. _ but this quoted portion indicates that it will not be without further discussion:
> _"Everyone’s not liking that project,” said Vernon Kalanikau, the po’o representative of ‘Aha Moku ‘O Kula Kai Council, one of a dozen regional councils that provide advisory input to state, county and community organizations based on native cultural environmental management practices.
> 
> “That timeshare thing, what we going get out of it? What we going benefit from? Maybe jobs. What the community get out of it, what the kanaka get out of it?” he asked._



My point was not that it would be impossible to stop/delay after dirt is moved, just that it gets much harder.

There are many anti-development groups in Hawaii who don't value the economic benefits these kinds of projects bring. We even have similar groups in our small community in suburban Charlotte. They will fight any and all development as long as they see an opening.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 19, 2019)

[Inappropriate comment deleted]


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 19, 2019)

I can understand the concern of the locals. Maui has been overrun with tourists and second home owners and VRBOs have increased the cost of housing and altered neighborhoods.

There was a resort there before and they have gone through the planning steps so we'll see what happens. What @JIMinNC is saying that it is uncertain you could easily put the toothpaste back in the tube since they have already started digging. However they could curtail the effort and fight future phases of the development which may result in a smaller footprint.

IMHO...HGVC would do a tasteful job that would add to the value of the area and would be a good neighbor, so I would love to see a resort there. It's not like this is an undeveloped parcel.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2019)

It was a resort, planned for a new resort.  Main difference is that the new resort is a timeshare.  Which in Maui is a bad word.


----------



## klpca (Aug 19, 2019)

I suspect that there are strong cultural issues at play, not your typical nimby or environmental concerns and that any solution will involve a good dose of cultural respect. Hawaiians just feel differently about their land (more of a caretaking relationship vs ownership) and are becoming vocal in voicing their concerns.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2019)

klpca said:


> I suspect that there are strong cultural issues at play, not your typical nimby or environmental concerns and that any solution will involve a good dose of cultural respect. Hawaiians just feel differently about their land (more of a caretaking relationship vs ownership) and are becoming vocal in voicing their concerns.



Sure but the location was already a resort,  albeit a very old one that was rundown.  So they are replacing a like for like in an existing location.  They have already reduced the density and the height based on feedback.  But it is not like there was NOT already a resort on this location for a long period of time.


----------



## klpca (Aug 19, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Sure but the location was already a resort,  albeit a very old one that was rundown.  So they are replacing a like for like in an existing location.  They have already reduced the density and the height based on feedback.  But it is not like there was NOT already a resort on this location for a long period of time.


I think it is seen as an opportunity to right some perceived wrongs or prevent further changes (mention of the cold springs comes to mind). The finding of bones may really complicate things. I only mention these things because the perception is that it is a tourist thing, or a money thing, but I think that it may turn into a cultural thing. Truth be told, my Hawaiian family thinks that some day the kingdom of Hawaii will get the islands back from the US and *I* (as well as everyone else in my family) will be entitled to a slice of land based upon our ancestry. I personally think that will never happen, but my family is 100% sincere in their belief. Hawaiian history is long and complicated.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 19, 2019)

What puzzles me is why Maui has a bias against timeshares but seem okay with hotels and dilapidated AirBnB apartment complexes. Most timeshare visitors are families, with disposable incomes. They spend on the island. I would think they would want to avoid the younger noisier party atmosphere of Waikiki, with cheezy trinkets on sale on every corner that hotels' attract.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 20, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What puzzles me is why Maui has a bias against timeshares but seem okay with hotels and dilapidated AirBnB apartment complexes. Most timeshare visitors are families, with disposable incomes. They spend on the island. I would think they would want to avoid the younger noisier party atmosphere of Waikiki, with cheezy trinkets on sale on every corner that hotels' attract.



I have always wondered about that as well.  I have seen a few references over the past year or two complaining that Timeshares don't create good jobs like hotels.  I am not sure if that was in reference to total number of people employed or if the jobs don't pay as much.  I don't have any idea if that is even true,  but i would guess that Timeshares have smaller housekeeping staffs than a comparable sized hotel.

I have also seen a few comments in the news about Maui wanting to project an exclusive / luxury image, and that timeshares dont fit that image.  Again that is kind of hard to quantify, as t/s like the Westin, Hyatt and Marriott Ocean Club  are more upscale than many hotels...    They might not match the super fancy hotels, but they are nicer than many others.


----------

